# File Joiner



## Joel_Zimmerman (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi there, I'm new to the forums. I bought a brand new notebook recently and have quite a bit of kmowledge on computer hardware and software, though some things I may need help with.
I have a problem involving .rar files that my friend has sent me. When I view their properties, they all open with WinRAR. Trouble is, they all end with .01, .02, .03, .04 etc. and when I extract the first one, it only extracts that first one, it doesn't continue to extract the rest at the same time. I have scoured the internet for software or answers on how to resolve my issue, but to no avail. Programs such as HJSplitter only recognises ".001" files, while mine are ".01" and are seen as WinRAR archives as opposed to a .001 file.

I appreciate any help given.


----------



## tremmor (Mar 9, 2011)

Was there any par files?
Try using this freeware. open it, point to the files and try checking for corruption. 
Then see if you can extract the 1st one with quick par. 
http://www.quickpar.org.uk/


----------



## Joel_Zimmerman (Mar 9, 2011)

There were no .par files and it didn't find that any of them were corrupted. I could extract them, but inside each of these .01/.rar files is a .7z file with other files that contribute to the whole software in the package. I could upload screenshots to show what they look like and what's inside of them.

Cheers.


----------



## tremmor (Mar 9, 2011)

I might want to give a example. Someone will know. I was thinking quickpar might extract. ya use the same way. extracting the 1st should extact all.


----------



## Nanobyte (Mar 9, 2011)

Presumably you have something like:
files.01
files.02 etc

Short of posting the setup as you suggested, you could make a complete copy of the set and change all the extensions eg .01 to .001 and see if it works with HJ or other splitters.  files.001, files.002

Alternatively add .rar after the .01, files.01.rar, files.02.rar

Have you tried opening each one individually.  .01 extracts, try opening .02 on its own?


----------



## PohTayToez (Mar 9, 2011)

I think if you select all of them and right click if gives you an option to extract all into one file.


----------

